# Living wage



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, jak by se dalo vyjádřit česky anglický pojem "living wage"? Tady se nejedná o existenční minimum - _minimum wage_. Minimum wage je v Anglii £6.50 za hodinu (zdroj: .gov.uk).  Různé organizace ale prosazují jako living wage £7.85 za hodinu  (zdroj: livingwage.org.uk). 

Living Wage je tedy "a wage which is high enough to maintain a normal standard of living", aby člověk nemusel počítat každý halíř, aby rodina měla slušnou životní úroveň. 

Další upřesnění tady: 'What is the Living Wage' (zdroj: bbc.com)

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,

v češtině existuje pojem *životní minimum*, který částečně vystihuje tuto myšlenku. Vidím ale dva problémy s překladem:

1. Nejedná se o mzdu, ale o částku, kterou platí (možná doplácí) stát jakožto svého druhu sociální dávky. Detaily neznám.

2. Matoucí by taky možná mohlo při překladu být, že *životní minimum* je tak nízké, že se těžko dá mluvit o "slušné životní úrovni", viz http://www.penize.cz/kalkulacky/zivotni-minimum#zivmin 


Nenapadá mě žádné elegantní řešení, pouze *minimální životní mzda* (zní mně to trochu divně, možná jenom nezvyk) nebo *dlouhé mzda pro zajištění minimální životní úrovně*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Enquiring Mind said:


> Dobrý den, jak by se dalo vyjádřit česky anglický pojem "living wage"? Tady se nejedná o existenční minimum - _minimum wage_. Minimum wage je v Anglii £6.50 za hodinu (zdroj: .gov.uk).  Různé organizace ale prosazují jako living wage £7.85 za hodinu  (zdroj: livingwage.org.uk).
> 
> Living Wage je tedy "a wage which is high enough to maintain a normal standard of living", aby člověk nemusel počítat každý halíř, aby rodina měla slušnou životní úroveň.
> 
> Další upřesnění tady: 'What is the Living Wage' (zdroj: bbc.com)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



It is practically impossible to establish the amount of "living wage" for a working person because his/her needs for funding the living depend mostly on how many persons have to live on the earnings of that person. You could may be try to calculate a "decent wage" for a single person, but then the cost of living will depend on many factors like location (London is certainly more costly than a rural place far away), if you have inherited your own house, or must pay a morgage or a rent, what your life style is, and so on. So, a "decent wage " is an abstract idea without much substance.
It sounds also quite fantastic that a "life wage" could be only 20% higher than the minimum wage that gives you a subsistence minimum. I would expect at least a double of that for a single person with a moderate life style.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

český právní řád zná a také (dle mě ne zcela jasně, dobře, srozumitelně) definuje dva zcela běžně užívané termíny, a to tedy tzv. 'životní minimum' a tzv. 'existenční minimum'. Rozdíl není, alespoň dle mě, vůbec zřetelný, třeba se ale také mýlím . Setkáte se s nimi jistě na jednotlivých krajských pobočkách úřadu práce ('ÚP'), finančním úřadě (hov. 'berňák' - berní úřad/finančák'), či sociálním úřadě (hov. 'sociálka')... Nevím, jak je tomu v Maďarsku, ale v České republice z těchto dvou - Vám (daným) úřadem - vypočítaných částek jistě nevyžijete, z toho totiž nelze žít, ani vyžít nelze... V obou případech se tato částka pohybuje odhadem ve výši 2.-4. 000Kč na jednoho člověka, pak se to, samozřejmě, dle tabulek nějak přepočítává, je-li Vás v rodině ještě více (děti) apod.

Na bližší definici těchto dvou termínů a náležité objasnění rozdílu mezi nimi je zde nutné najíti někoho zkušenějšího, problému znalého... Po pravdě řečeno, ani jako laik nevím, zda je tato částka pouze jednorázová, či lze o ni žádat průběžně, opakovaně, či zda je po přiznání žadateli vyplácena až do odvolání trvale. Nikdy jsem se tímto problémem zaobírat naštěstí nemusel. Při dnešních cenách jsou to pro někoho dva, tři, čtyři větší nákupy, což je pro žadatele naprostá katastrofa,...    

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------

